# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Electrogas (Electroslag)

## tsaltinho

porei kapoios na mou pei pws epireazei h aytomati katakorifi syggolisi ton typo tou ploioy kai thn methodo anegersis?

----------


## Michael

Αν και οι τεχνικές μου γνώσεις είναι περιορισμένες, αυτό που έχω υπόψη μου είναι πως στην κατακόρυφη συγκόληση λόγω της βέλτιστης επίδρασης της βαρύτητας στα υλικά της συγκόλησης υπάρχει ποιοτικότερο αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό μπορεί να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα πολλά μέρη του σκάφους να κατασκευάζωνται παράλληλα εις τρόπον ώστε οι τελικές συγκολήσεις που θα γίνουν αναγκαστικά μη κατακόρυφα να είναι κατά το δυνατόν ελάχιστες.
Ελπίζω αυτό για αρχή να σε βοηθά. ¶λλα μέλη του φόρουμ που είναι μηχανικοί και ναυπηγοί πιστεύω ότι θα σε βοηθήσουν περισσότερο και πιο αναλυτικά.

----------


## tsaltinho

Yparxei kaneis na me voithisei????
Apo oti kserw i EGW ΕΙΝΑΙ για ελασματα ωσ 20mm
Η ESW ειναι για πιο παχια ελασματα! τυποσ πλοιου και τροπος ανεγερσης???

----------


## Νaval22

> έχω υπόψη μου είναι πως στην κατακόρυφη συγκόληση λόγω της βέλτιστης επίδρασης της βαρύτητας στα υλικά της συγκόλησης υπάρχει ποιοτικότερο αποτέλεσμα.


 
Ναι αρκεί ο τεχνίτης που κάνει τη συγκόλληση ανεβατό όπως ονομάζεται η κατακόρυφη να είναι πολύ έμπειρος.Τουλάχιστον σε περίπτωση απλού ηλεκτροδίου το να πετύχεις μια καλή ραφή ανεβατό είναι τρομερά δύσκολο αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία γιατί η κόλληση τρέχει λόγω βαρύτητας.Θυμάμαι όταν έκανα ραφές για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς πόσο μας είχε ταλαιπωρήσει το συγκεκρίμένο δοκίμιο

----------


## mastromarinos

> Ναι αρκεί ο τεχνίτης που κάνει τη συγκόλληση ανεβατό όπως ονομάζεται η κατακόρυφη να είναι πολύ έμπειρος.Τουλάχιστον σε περίπτωση απλού ηλεκτροδίου το να πετύχεις μια καλή ραφή ανεβατό είναι τρομερά δύσκολο αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία γιατί η κόλληση τρέχει λόγω βαρύτητας.Θυμάμαι όταν έκανα ραφές για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς πόσο μας είχε ταλαιπωρήσει το συγκεκρίμένο δοκίμιο


Σίγουρα θέλει μια τεχνική για να κάνεις συγκόλληση με ραφή κατακόρυφη και κατεύθυνση προς τα πάνω (ανεβατό), αλλά το πιο δύσκολο από όλες τις κολλήσεις είναι η κατακόρυφη με την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση (κατεβατό).
Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση η κόλληση σου δεν χτίζει πάνω στην προηγούμενη ανεβαίνοντας, αλλά η προηγούμενη τρέχει να σου κλείσει την κόλληση που προχωράς. Ενώ στο ανεβατό κινείσαι αργά προς τα πάνω, με το κατεβατό κινείσαι με γρήγορη ταχύτητα προς τα κάτω, αλλά όχι περισσότερο από όσο είναι αναγκαίο για να σου πετύχει η κόλληση.

----------


## makisv

Χαχα! Αμαν πια αυτη η παραγωγη ναυπηγειου, εφιαλτης εχει γινει μου φαινετε! Που να δεις τι παιζει και στη οργανωση και διοικηση ναυπηγειου, εγω ουτε που θελω να φανταστω πριν φτασω εκει. Καλη επιτυχια παντως!

----------


## tsaltinho

επιτελους τελειωσα με αυτον!!!!την απαντηση τη βρηκα το σημαντικοτερο ομως ειναι το πτυχιο. οποιος θελει να μαθει για αυτο ασ ρψτησει και θα του δωσω τη σωστη απαντηση

----------


## Νaval22

Μην ανυσηχείται γιατί σε λίγο τα τρία γίνονται ένα,βέβαια για κάποιους που είναι στο τέλος αυτό δεν είναι παρηγοριά

----------


## tsaltinho

etsi exw akousei ki egw alla den exoyn apofasisei an tha kanei mono ena mathima i parapanw.tes pa kali synexeia se osoys ton paleyoun akoma!!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Φίλε tsaltinho πές μας αν θέλεις την απάντηση, μήπως και γράψουμε στο μέλλον τίποτα...
Πάρε και το νέο πρόγραμμα σπουδών, για να έχεις άποψη τί μέλλει γενέσθαι..
00newprog_accepted.pdf

----------


## Νaval22

Ενα μάθημα θα κάνει και το άλλο θα είναι μάλλον επιλογής

----------


## Anastasis

GEIA SOU DIMITRI...O TASOS EIMAI....THA STIN PO EGO TIN APANTISI RE AN K THA TO EXEIS PERASEI MORE AFOU TOU EGRAPSES SOSTA GIA TA KIRTA ELASMATA POU SOU EIPA PRIN MPEIS NA DOSEIS K TOU EKANES K TA SXIMATA....

----------


## Anastasis

POS EINAI TO ONOMA SOU...K EGO TELIOSA TORA ME TA 2 PROTA K MOU EMEINE MONO I ORGANOSI...TA 2 TA PERASA ME TIN PROTI KIOLAS....TORA MPAINO PTIXIO FILE....

----------


## tsaltinho

spyros! file mou dyo xronia xrwstoysa ta 2 toy mathimata!

----------


## Apokliros

Αυτό που έχω να πω εγώ είναι ότι για να πετύχει η ηλεκτροκόλληση με κατεύθυνση προς τα κάτω, απαιτείται η χρήση με κυτταρίνη επικαλλυμένων ηλεκτροδίων, τα οποία όταν λιώνουν είναι σχετικά παχύρευστα. Για τις μηχανικές ιδιότητες τις κόλλησης έχω ακούσει ότι δεν είναι τόσο καλές όσο των ραφών που γίνονται με κατεύθυνση προς τα πάνω (με τα κοινά ρουτιλικής επικάλλυψης ηλεκτροδ.-η οποία βέβαια απαιτεί δεξιότητα του τεχνίτη όπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε) πράγμα για το οπόιο όμως δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος. Ένα μειονέκτημα των ηλεκτροδίων με επικάλυψη κυταρρίνης είναι η συγκριτικά αυξημένη έκλυση καπνού.

Κατά τα άλλα καλή επιτυχία στους σπουδάζοντες.

----------

